# Funny giggin' pictures



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Thought I would share a funny giggin' picture. My truck was in the shop...but that didn't stop me. I stole the wife's car. Man did I get some funny looks on the way to the marina!

Add yours if you got em'!


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that. How about a report??????


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Missed one 18-20 incher before the lights punked out on us. Decided to go back the mother ship for repairs and ended up talking to Mr. Beam and Mr. Walker.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

sorry mr. Daniels couldnt make it, he was still busy with us :letsdrink


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

man i have done the same thing and you are right about gettin looked at but whos catchin the fish lol:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Leave the tires.Mr. Flattylikes to lay next to them. Not that funny, but true.


----------

